# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Κάλυψη Δικτύου project

## fotis

Θα ήταν ωραίο να υπολογίζαμε πόσο % επι της επιφάνειας είναι η τωρινή κάλυψη της Αττικής σε wireless access απο το AWMN. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον ο υπολογισμός να γίνει με 2 σενάρια (ένα πραγματικό και ένα υποθετικό)

α. Όλα τα AP παρέχουν DHCP οπότε λειτουργούν σαν Hotspots.
b. Όλα τα nodes λειτουργούν σαν Hotspots (τοποθετόντας omni κεραιάκια)

Για το projectάκι αυτό θα ήθελα τη συνδρομή όποιου έχει σχέση με εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας και έχει ασχοληθεί με το θέμα και ίσως γνωρίζει για έτοιμο software - μεθοδολογία για τον υπολογισμό της κάλυψης.

Η δικιά μου ιδέα για την υλοποίηση βασίζεται στην επεξεργασία στοιχείων απο το wind, με ορισμό μέσης ακτίνας κάλυψης ανα AP σε αστική περιοχή. (Ένας απλός αλγόριθμος είναι στην ουσία) Μπορεί μάλιστα να ενσωματωθεί στο wind απου εκτός απο χάρτη κάλυψης μπορούμε να έχουμε και % ποσοστό on the fly. 

Αν καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε κάτι μέχρι comdex ίσως κάποιοι χάσουν τον ύπνο τους.. (ειδικά απο το b)

----------


## papashark

Αγαπητέ fotis, οι omni που έχουμε στις ταράτσες μας, μόνο σε εξαιρέσεις μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως Hot Spot.

To ποσοστό κάλυψης στον δρόμο ή ακόμα και στις ταράτσες με τα κριτήρια που λειτουργεί ένα Hot spot, είναι μηδαμινό.

----------


## dimkasta

Ο χαρακτηρισμός ώς Hotspots είναι μάλλον ατυχής, Δέν παύει όμως να είναι καλή ιδέα. 

Το κακό είναι ότι το wind έχει ήδη αρκετά layers να επεξεργάζεται για να βγάζει την εικόνα του χάρτη και είναι αρκετά βαρύ...

Κάτι τέτοιο θα κάνει την κατάσταση ακόμη πιο βαριά...

Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να παίρνεται ένα snapshot της κάλυψης και να φαίνεται σαν ποσοστό της κάλυψης της Αττικής ή μόνο της περιοχής.
Από κει και πέρα, επιλέγοντας ένα ΑΡ, θα μπορεί να εμφανίζεται ένας δακτύλιος ή ημιδιαφανής δίσκος γύρω του που θα δίνει ενδεικτικά την διαθέσιμη κάλυψη...

Εδώ ενδεχομένως να μπορεί να γίνει και αξιοποίηση των υψομετρικών και να φτιάχεται ο δίσκος από τομείς διαφορετικής διαφανότητας, ανάλογα με το πόσο μακρυά μπορεί να φτάσει το σήμα, ανάλογα με τα εμπόδια...

Κρίμα που τρέχω και δεν φτάνω αυτό τον καιρό... Θα μπορούσαμε να το αναλύσουμε περισσότερο Φώτη και να κάνουμε κάτι...

----------


## fotis

Ναι αλλά απο τη στιγμή που κάποιος απο τη διπλανή πολυκατοικία μπορεί να "πιάνει" την omni σου με το ADSL modem θεωρώ οτι έχει στοιχεία απο Hotspot. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι Hotspot όπως ορίζεται κοινώς(για να γινόταν αυτό το AWMN έπρεπε να είχε το budget της vodafone)

Το θέμα μου είναι αν μπορεί να γίνει προσδιορισμός της ακτίνας που ενα AP μπορεί να είναι "Hotspot" υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες (με μόνη προυπόθεση το availability και όχι το performance) και κατ 'επέκταση τη κάλυψη του δικτύου σε αυτό το layer.

Στο layer "ταράτσας" (access me υποδομή ταράτσας) μπορώ να πώ οτι πρέπει να υπάρχει πάνω απο 90% κάλυψη αυτή τη στιγμή, θα άξιζε πάντως να υπολογιστεί και αυτό.

Για το wind to ξέρουμε οτι είναι ενα κουρασμένο γαιδούρι.. οτι νέο μπει , αν μπει , θα μπεί σε κανα φρέσκο άλογο (μέχρι να πάρει τα πάνω του το άλλο)

----------


## tyfeonas

γιατι δεν εκμεταλευομαστε την δυνατοτητα του mikrotik σαν hotspot?
απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μπορει να αλλαξει την αρχικη σελιδα που δειχνει για να κανει log in ο καθε χρηστης του hotspot.
δεν μπορει να φτιαχτει μια σελιδα του awmn ωστε να την ανεβασουμε και να μας πει και καποιος που εχει ασχοληθει πως ενεργοποιουμε την λειτουργια αυτη ωστε ο καθενας που προσπαθει να συνδεθει σε ap που βρισκεται σε mikrotik να ενημερωνετε οτι ανηκει στο awmn και να του δινει περιορισμενη προσβαση η να τον κανει την πρωτη φορα redirect στο http://www.awmn ?

----------


## Winner

Ψάξε για το Radio Mobile αν δεν το έχεις δει ακόμα.
Εκμεταλεύεται τα υψομετρικά και βγάζει κάλυψη με αντίστοιχο λαμβανόμενο σήμα, βάσει των στοιχείων που του δίνεις.

Την ιδέα για την κάλυψη την είχα κι εγώ για το WiND αλλά όπως είπατε θα το φόρτωνε περισσότερο και επίσης δεν είχα-έχω τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο να το κάνω.  ::

----------


## fotis

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τι σημαίνει "φόρτος" για ένα σύστημα και ειδικά σε web περιβάλλον. Δέστε το google earth .. φορτώνει τα κερατά του. Μπορείς να βλέπεις μόνο πόλεις αλλα αν του βάλεις δρόμους, 3d buildings, crime stats, μνημεία κλπ αρχίζει να σέρνεται. Για αυτό σου έχει layers να βάζεις μόνο αυτό που θέλεις.

Με την ίδια λογική φτιάχνονται όλα τα web enterprise περιβάλλοντα. 

Για αυτό είπα και στο winner οτι ο μόνος τρόπος να "πετάει" το wind σε αυτή τη φάση είναι να σπάσει τη πληροφορία κάθε κόμβου σε drop down menus και να φετσάρει ότι χρειάζεται κάθε φορά. Με την ίδια λογική το wind μπορεί να ενσωματώσει άπειρη πληροφορία (ακρως εντυπωσιακή πχ posted topics στο forum, services ,κλπ κλπ.. μόνο όριο η φαντασία και ο δίσκος του server) σε διαφορετικά layers. 

Ε για το χρόνο.. ναι είναι το μόνο limited resource..

----------


## dti

Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί το καταπληκτικό Radio Mobile που είναι και free θα πρέπει να υπάρξει κάποιος τρόπος χρήσης των χαρτών του google map.
Και πάλι μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε πολύ κατά προσέγγιση και εντελώς θεωρητικά το ποσοστό κάλυψης, δεδομένου οτι με τον τρόπο που λειτουργούν αρκετά (για να μη πω τα περισσότερα...) ap's (στα 20 dbm) ενθαρρύνεται έμμεσα να συνδεθεί κάποιος client με κατευθυντική κεραία από πολύ μακριά.

Τώρα αν θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε τα δικά μας hotspots (freespots) έχει ξαναγίνει παλιότερα συζήτηση και είχαμε πει οτι θα ήταν καλό να είχαμε αρκετά σημεία εύκολα προσβάσιμα από το δρόμο, την πλατεία, κλπ. που θα τα ορίζαμε σαν awmn access area (πετυχημένος όρος από τον papashark).
Άλλωστε, με τη χρήση miniPCI καρτών στους περισσότερους κόμβους μας, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σίγουρο οτι πρέπει να υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός εξωτερικών συσκευών που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν αξιοποιείται. Αυτός ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί κάλλιστα να μπει χαμηλά και να δώσει τη δυνατότητα σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται να καλύψουν το χώρο μπροστά από το σπίτι τους.

Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσε να εγκατασταθεί μέσα σε αυτοκίνητο και με μια μικρή omni και ξεχωριστή μπαταρία να λειτουργεί κάποιες ώρες, σε συγκεκριμένους χώρους (ειδικά αν κάποιοι από μας παρκάρουν σε συγκεκριμένη θέση). Βέβαια, δεν θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα συνδεδεμένοι στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, αλλά ποιος ξέρει, ίσως κάποτε καταφέρουμε να γίνουμε τόσοι πολλοί που θα μπορούμε να παίζουμε σε mesh δίκτυο!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσε να εγκατασταθεί μέσα σε αυτοκίνητο και με μια μικρή omni και ξεχωριστή μπαταρία να λειτουργεί κάποιες ώρες, σε συγκεκριμένους χώρους (ειδικά αν κάποιοι από μας παρκάρουν σε συγκεκριμένη θέση). Βέβαια, δεν θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα συνδεδεμένοι στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, αλλά ποιος ξέρει, ίσως κάποτε καταφέρουμε να γίνουμε τόσοι πολλοί που θα μπορούμε να παίζουμε σε mesh δίκτυο!


Φοβερή ιδέα !

Θα βάλω και θα κάνω scan για να βρίσκω το αυτοκίνητο μου, καθότι ΠΟΤΕ δεν είναι παρκαρισμένο στο ίδιο σημείο....  ::

----------


## dti

Μη ξεχάσεις να βάλεις σαν ssid το νούμερό σου και να κάνεις και τη σχετική καταχώρηση στο WiND!  ::

----------


## fotis

Πέρα απο την πλάκα πάνω σε αυτό που λέει ο dti είχα σκεφτεί ένα αξιόλογο και φθηνό αντικλεπτικό αυτοκινήτου.

Μια καρτούλα που να πέρνει ρεύμα απο μπαταρία αμαξιού (κρυμμένη καλά)
και δουλευει όσο κινείται το αμάξι αφήνοντας "στίγματα" στους κόμβους που συναντάει. Έτσι και "πετάξει" το αμάξι θα το βρίσκεις με απλό traceroute.  :: 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τόσο απλό.. εφικτό είναι σίγουρα.

Οσον αφορά την θεωρητικότητα της κάλυψης δεν έχει παρά ο καθένας μας να βγει με laptopaki στους δρόμους και να τεστάρει την επίδοση του AP του. Δόξα το θεό, έχουμε τόσα APs που θα καλύψουμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις γεωμετρίας
και μπορεί η κάλυψη να παραμετροποιηθεί ή τουλάχιστον να βγεί ενα average per AP.

----------


## NetTraptor

> γιατι δεν εκμεταλευομαστε την δυνατοτητα του mikrotik σαν hotspot?
> απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μπορει να αλλαξει την αρχικη σελιδα που δειχνει για να κανει log in ο καθε χρηστης του hotspot.
> δεν μπορει να φτιαχτει μια σελιδα του awmn ωστε να την ανεβασουμε και να μας πει και καποιος που εχει ασχοληθει πως ενεργοποιουμε την λειτουργια αυτη ωστε ο καθενας που προσπαθει να συνδεθει σε ap που βρισκεται σε mikrotik να ενημερωνετε οτι ανηκει στο awmn και να του δινει περιορισμενη προσβαση η να τον κανει την πρωτη φορα redirect στο http://www.awmn ?


Κάποια στιγμή έπαιζα και με αυτό… ενώ είχα έτοιμη μια σελίδα όπως και configuration με το οποίο αν έκανες login έπαιρνες και internet … αλλιώς μόνο free AWMN… 
Πρέπει να το έχω ακόμα σε έναν σκληρό με MT 2.8.26….

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> γιατι δεν εκμεταλευομαστε την δυνατοτητα του mikrotik σαν hotspot?
> απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μπορει να αλλαξει την αρχικη σελιδα που δειχνει για να κανει log in ο καθε χρηστης του hotspot.
> δεν μπορει να φτιαχτει μια σελιδα του awmn ωστε να την ανεβασουμε και να μας πει και καποιος που εχει ασχοληθει πως ενεργοποιουμε την λειτουργια αυτη ωστε ο καθενας που προσπαθει να συνδεθει σε ap που βρισκεται σε mikrotik να ενημερωνετε οτι ανηκει στο awmn και να του δινει περιορισμενη προσβαση η να τον κανει την πρωτη φορα redirect στο http://www.awmn ?
> 
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή έπαιζα και με αυτό… ενώ είχα έτοιμη μια σελίδα όπως και configuration με το οποίο αν έκανες login έπαιρνες και internet … αλλιώς μόνο free AWMN… 
> Πρέπει να το έχω ακόμα σε έναν σκληρό με MT 2.8.26….


πιστευω οτι ειναι ενδιαφερον και θα αξιζε να ασχοληθουμε.

----------


## mojiro

για την ωρα ειναι αρκετος ο προχειρος χαρτης που ειχα φτιαξει πριν καιρο
στο radio mobile, δυστιχως δε ξερω ποιοι πραγματικα εχουν ap.

η ακτινα καλυψης καθε κομβου ειχε οριστει στο 1 χιλιομετρο

----------


## elkos

> γιατι δεν εκμεταλευομαστε την δυνατοτητα του mikrotik σαν hotspot?
> απο οτι εχω καταλαβει μπορει να αλλαξει την αρχικη σελιδα που δειχνει για να κανει log in ο καθε χρηστης του hotspot.
> δεν μπορει να φτιαχτει μια σελιδα του awmn ωστε να την ανεβασουμε και να μας πει και καποιος που εχει ασχοληθει πως ενεργοποιουμε την λειτουργια αυτη ωστε ο καθενας που προσπαθει να συνδεθει σε ap που βρισκεται σε mikrotik να ενημερωνετε οτι ανηκει στο awmn και να του δινει περιορισμενη προσβαση η να τον κανει την πρωτη φορα redirect στο http://www.awmn ?


tyfeonas++ ειδικά για το τελευταίο

----------


## fotis

Υπάρχει πλήρες guide για τη δημιουργία hotspot με mikrotik (έχω βρει και ένα καλύτερο απο 3rd party αλλα που να ναι τωρα... )
http://<br />
<a href="http://www.m...tspot.html</a>

Έχετε υπόψιν οτι το mikrotik υποστηρίζει όλα τα utilitities για WISP (Radius, AAA κλπ ) που σημαίνει οτι οχι μόνο φτιάχνεις Hotspot αλλά έχεις πλήρη διαχείρηση των users κλπ σα να είσαι κανονικός Internet Service Provider. 

Όπως ξαναείπα μένει ο πειραματισμός αν έχουμε όντως availability ενός taratsohotspot στους γύρω τουλάχιστον δρόμους - κτίρια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτή η Ιστορία έχει συζητηθεί πολλάκις …. Θέλει όμως χρήμα και θέλει οργάνωση…

Σαν Milestone μπορούμε από κάθε περιοχή να υποσχεθούμε ότι θα καλύψουμε τουλάχιστον όλες τις πλατιές με την οικονομική επιβάρυνση όλων των κόμβων κάθε περιοχής! (εεε όποιοι θέλουν μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας…) Άλλωστε υπάρχει εξοπλισμός τώρα που χάσκει!

Αν κάνουμε ένα βήμα την κάθε φορά… όλα γίνονται… Ας αρχίσουμε από τα σημεία συγκεντρώσεων μας και πάμε και για τα υπόλοιπα πολυσύχναστα σημεία μετά…

Δεν νομίζω ότι στην παρούσα φάση θα μας δυσκολέψει και πολύ!  ::

----------


## socrates

Το κόστος είναι μηδαμηνό αν επιμεριστεί στους κομβούχους της περιοχής για κάθε περιοχή.
Καιρός μου φαίνεται να επανεργοποιήσω το CultSpot.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι και μάλιστα όχι δειλά δειλά… Δώσε του να παίζει ρε φίλε…. Όχι on/off on/off…  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Για να γίνεται roaming μεταξύ των Access Point εκτός από τα κοινά essid, χρειάζεται όλοι οι clients να είναι όλα στο ίδιο subnet.

----------


## NetTraptor

::

----------


## mojiro

> Για να γίνεται roaming μεταξύ των Access Point εκτός από τα κοινά essid, χρειάζεται όλοι οι clients να είναι όλα στο ίδιο subnet.


εκτος και αν στα ap πεζει 192.168.x.y (που ειναι και πιο συμβατο με τις
προκαθορισμενες ρυθμισεις αρκετων συσκευων) και πισω απο αυτο NAT!

is it bad enough ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Πως θα διατηρείται η σύνδεση όταν ο client είναι mobile και πηδάει από AP σε AP;

----------


## mojiro

> Πως θα διατηρείται η σύνδεση όταν ο client είναι mobile και πηδάει από AP σε AP;


αμα το ενα ap καλυπτει την ακτινα του αλλου η επανασυνδεση ειναι γρηγορη.
τωρα αν δεν ειναι κοντα-κοντα... θα τζογαρεις με τα timeouts

----------


## pstratos

Χτες αυτό συζητούσαμε στο πόδι με τον ngia. Τα sisco AP πως ονομάζουν αυτή τη λειτουργεία που επιτρέπει roaming μεταξύ των AP, και ταυτόχρονα μια ψιλοάναρχη επέκταση του δυκτίου με αλληλοκαλυπτόμενα AP's ??? Είχε αναφερθεί κάποτε τέτοιο θέμα αλλά που μυαλό να κρατήσω αξιοπρεπή σημείωση

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν θα μπορούν να διατηρήσουν οποιαδήποτε IP σύνδεση αν δεν κρατάνε την (πραγματική) IP τους. Το ΝΑΤ που μπορεί να βοηθήσει;

----------


## mojiro

> Το ΝΑΤ που μπορεί να βοηθήσει;


στο γεγονος οτι με μια 192.168.x.y ip θα μπορεις να παιξεις σε ολα
τα access points ανεξαρτητα το 10.x.y.z/24 που θα εχει ο router.

βλακεια ?  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το project εγκαταλείφθηκε? άντε ο τελευταίος να κλείσει και την πόρτα

----------

